# Question about visiting Quills



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

I would just like opinions from some of you breeders or anyone really. I have already met my baby and will be bringing him home on the 13th and the woman I am getting him from said I could come by anytime I am in the area, which luckily is only 30 minutes away. My question is: How much is too much? I was going to write her about seeing him this Saturday but I don't want to invade her space, I feel like it could be intrusive. On the other hand I don't want her to have bad thoughts about me not trying to see him enough, I would go everyday if I cold  . So I was just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Since you'll be writing the breeder -- I'm assuming you're emailing -- I'd say to go ahead and write what you wrote in the post. Let the breeder know that you really enjoy seeing your little one-to-be, but that you also want to respect her needs too. See what she says and go from there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

smhufflepuff said:


> Since you'll be writing the breeder -- I'm assuming you're emailing -- I'd say to go ahead and write what you wrote in the post. Let the breeder know that you really enjoy seeing your little one-to-be, but that you also want to respect her needs too. See what she says and go from there.


Ditto.  I'd say whenever you go visit, tell her that you're excited and would love to see him all the time, but don't want to be a bother, and she'll probably be able to give you an idea of what's too often for her to handle.


----------

